# Macro Lense suggestions?



## former230 (May 22, 2003)

Hey gang, 

I am looking for some recommendations for a Macro lens to use on my D90. It seems that a 1:1 macro mode is ideal and I have started my research on other sites but would like to hear from you guys on what you prefer/have had success with. 

As always, I'd love to see your examples and Thanks!


----------



## SRFast (Sep 3, 2003)

I assume you want to stay with Nikkor and there are many options. It comes down to budget and lens features. Here's a link to Nikon USA's macro lens page.

http://www.nikonusa.com/Learn-And-Explore/Nikon-Camera-Technology/gnhy8b3m/1/Macro-Lenses.html

Regards....JL


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

I have the Carl Zeiss Makro Planar 100mm f/2 and it is mindblowing. They make them with Nikon mount too.


----------



## former230 (May 22, 2003)

Thanks Jon, I will definitely check that lens out! :thumbup:


----------

